
Career-Launching Companies Newsletter - StephanKletzl
https://www.smarthires.io/newsletter/career
======
pinewurst
Wealthfront's list, cited in the link, constantly misspells "SAN FRANCSICO"

------
dang
A newsletter subscription form doesn't count as a Show HN.

Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
xyzzy4
You can make a difference working at any company. It doesn't have to be a
special one that currently has over 50% growth.

~~~
kincardine
Yes, but the amount of difference you make at a company isn't directly
proportional to the career value of making that difference. If you make a
difference at a company with over 50% growth, that's almost always going to be
more valuable to a career than making an equal difference at a company that's
going to go bankrupt in a couple years. Similarly, making a small difference
at a high growth company will arguably have more value than making a larger
difference at a low growth, stagnant, or failing company - assuming your
difference doesn't reverse that trend (which it likely wouldn't, regardless of
magnitude).

------
DrScump
"These 136 companies are on the verge of becoming successul (sic)"

Not a single one of them is "successul" _now_?

